# WCH conversion



## Geochurchi (12 mo ago)

Hi All, has anyone attempted to convert a 0333-21 mechanical bell to something with out the magnet coils? the current set up raises **** with DC power supply we are using to power the bells.
Just curious.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I ran mine from DC just fine... they draw surprisingly little current. What kind of power supply (brand, current and voltage ratings) are you using?


----------



## Geochurchi (12 mo ago)

My solution was to use a 12 VDC lawnmower battery with a battery minder attached, that seems to work, just wanted to see if there may be some other means.
Geo🇺🇸


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So there is no problem as you initially mentioned?

You could use a much smaller power supply, did you notice that it uses about 600 milliamperes?

You could use a cheap wall wart power supply.

Greg


----------

